# 25 things I hate about Facebook



## Andy (Apr 12, 2011)

This is old...



Sorry I know there was a thread somewhere on how to add a video now but I can't remember what it was titled and where. lol I'm old...and slow...and many other things.

Thanks for fixing that. I now know how to do it the other way. It was right there in front of my face on the forum page. :crazy:


----------

